# Anyone in Stirling area?



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone on here from Stirling area? 

Trying to get hold of the local Autosmert rep but he doesn't seem too interested to sell to public?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Just up the road


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Not far away. Kincardine.


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

Sauchie...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Alva...


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

2 miles away


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I have been to quite a few events at Knockhill this year. There has been an auto smart guy there selling his wares at the bigger events. I think he is called Grant?

I dont mind picking up some stuff if people are after it next time I am up and he is there.

I got 5litres of G101 for £15 last time (still have 4.9999 litres of the damn stuff left!). He was only selling 5litre bottles of all their products.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Alloa.


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

His name is Grant Purdie and he's based in lochgelly :thumb:
His email is [email protected]
Hope this helps


----------

